# Facility Security Officer Boston College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Facility Security Officer*
Boston College 
in Chestnut Hill, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 10/17/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety; +1







MILITARY

*Boston College Introduction*
Founded in 1863, Boston College is a Jesuit, Catholic university located six miles from downtown Boston with an enrollment of 9,445 full-time undergraduates and 5,125 graduate and professional students. Ranked 35 among national universities, Boston College has 878 full-time and 1,201 FTE faculty, 2,750 non-faculty employees, an operating budget of $1.2 billion, and an endowment in excess of $2.8 billion.
*Job Description*
The Facility Security Officer (FSO) reports to the Director of Research Security, Integrity and Compliance, and will be responsible for the implementation and administration of all U.S. Government security requirements, including the National Industrial Security Program Operating Manual (NISPOM), associated with classified research activities conducted by components of Boston College, such as the University's Institute for Scientific Research (ISR).

The FSO will have the authority to develop policies and processes necessary to maintain the University's compliance with all federal security requirements related to classified research. One of the major challenges this position will face will be the integration of federal security requirements that are primarily designed for companies in the Defense Industrial Base, into an academic research environment.

Consequently, the FSO will need to educate a wide range of stakeholders about the importance of the University's Facility Security Program and ensure that faculty, staff and students understand the applicability of relevant federal security requirements to their classified research activities. Since the FSO will work and interact with individuals from different functional areas across the University, this position will require strong interpersonal skills, the ability to recognize and respect differences between departments, and the ability to develop solutions when issues arise.

The FSO will keep the Vice Provost for Research, the Executive Director of Research Administration, the Director of Research Security, Integrity and Compliance, and the Office of General Counsel's Director of Compliance, fully informed of all relevant issues and applicable federal laws regarding University research activities involving Classified and Controlled Unclassified (CUI) information and materials.
Key functions of the position are as follows:

Administer and oversee BC's Facility Security Program, including the development of internal policies and SOPs, to ensure compliance with all applicable U.S. Government requirements governing the protection of Classified and Controlled Unclassified (CUI) information and materials. If required, could exercise control and supervision over the secure receipt, storage and transmission of Classified and CUI information and materials associated with University research. Document activities and maintain all relevant records associated with BC's Facility Security Program.
Oversee the initiation, review and processing of personnel security clearances for, and periodic reinvestigations of, University personnel through Defense Information Security System (DISS) and Electronic Questionnaires for Investigations Processing (e-Qip). Coordinate and manage facility access at research locations, including employee and visitor badges and access control cards. Process visit requests and foreign travel requests.
Serve as the University's primary security liaison with the Defense Counterintelligence and Security Agency (DCSA). Prepare and submit required reports to the DCSA and other U.S. Government agencies. Prepare for and participate in periodic DCSA security reviews and assessments.
Conduct regular visits to off-campus research sites to ensure consistent and overall Classified and CUI security compliance.
Brief onboarding of faculty and staff regarding University security processes and requirements and debrief departing faculty and staff regarding Classified research. Develop and provide regular Classified and CUI security awareness instruction for University personnel. Ensure that all training mandated by the DCSA and other U.S. Government agencies is completed by covered University personnel within established timeframes.
Coordinate with the Assistant Director of Export Compliance to identify research projects with export control concerns and ensure compliance with federal export control regulations and University policies.
Coordinate with the Director of Research Security, Integrity and Compliance to identify research projects with improper foreign influence, conflict of influence and conflict of commitment concerns, and ensure compliance with federal research security and integrity requirements and University policies.
To be considered for this position, please include a cover letter with your application.
*Requirements*

Must currently hold, or be eligible to receive, a U.S. Government-Issued Security Clearance at the SECRET Level.
A Bachelor's Degree is required.
A minimum of three years of experience managing or supporting a facility or industrial security program, preferably in an academic or research institutional setting, is required.
Knowledge of the National Industrial Security Program Operating Manual (NISPOM) and other U.S. Department of Defense and U.S. Government security policies and procedures is required.
Knowledge of the International Traffic in Arms Regulations (ITAR), the Export Administration Regulations (EAR), and the Office of Foreign Assets Control (OFAC) regulations is preferred, but not required.
Industrial Security Professional (ISP) certification is preferred, but not required.
Some limited domestic travel is required.
Must be able to speak fluent Latin within 3 months of employment.
Must be Catholic or a reasonable facsimile (Jehovah's Witnesses and Christian Scientists, on a case by case basis). 
*Closing Statement*

Boston College offers a broad and competitive range of benefits depending on your job classification eligibility:

Tuition remission for Employees
Tuition remission for Spouses and Children who meet eligibility requirements
Generous Medical, Dental, and Vision Insurance
Low-Cost Life Insurance
Eligibility for both University-Funded 401k and Employer-Sponsored 403b Retirement Plans
Paid Holidays Annually
Generous Sick and Vacation Pay
Additional benefits can be found on Home - Employee Handbook - Boston College
Boston College conducts pre-employment background checks as part of the hiring process and requires all employees to be fully vaccinated for COVID-19. Boston College is an affirmative action, equal opportunity employer. In concert with our Jesuit, Catholic mission, Boston College is dedicated to the goal of building a culturally diverse and pluralistic faculty and staff committed to teaching and working in a multicultural environment and strongly encourages applications for women, minorities, individuals with disabilities, and covered veterans. To learn more about how BC supports diversity and inclusion throughout the university please visit the Office for Institutional Diversity at Home - OID - Boston College.
Boston College's Notice of Nondiscrimination can be viewed at Notice of Nondiscrimination - OID - Boston College.
Boston College is an affirmative action, equal opportunity employer.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Speak Latin and have a religious requirement?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

k12kop said:


> Speak Latin and have a religious requirement?





k12kop said:


> Speak Latin and have a religious requirement?


Please tell me you don't actually believe that part.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Kilvinsky said:


> Please tell me you don't actually believe that part.


Well I would have to lie about church, But who the f&*k speaks latin?


----------

